# Redwood Lumber?



## jimmyjames (Apr 7, 2013)

I stumbled on a craigslist add with im guessing about 8000 board feet of redwood lumber, i know redwood is hard to find..


----------



## Mike Jones (Apr 8, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> I stumbled on a craigslist add with im guessing about 8000 board feet of redwood lumber, i know redwood is hard to find...
> 
> http://omaha.craigslist.org/mat/3723119016.html



Jimmyjames, I see a HUGE profit potential here. I think that you could buy this lumber and resell it...as is...and drop shipped back to one of several California mills that specialize in reclaimed old growth redwood. Can you snag a piece to cut a bit to show the end grain? Could you put a "hold" or first right of refusal on it?


----------



## jimmyjames (Apr 8, 2013)

I will see what I can do tomorrow, I will bring a cordless saw and see if I can get a chunk of it for "testing" if so I will surface it and see what we have


----------



## Mike Jones (Apr 8, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> I will see what I can do tomorrow, I will bring a cordless saw and see if I can get a chunk of it for "testing" if so I will surface it and see what we have


I have an old college bud in the business here....I'll get with him to see if he would be a buyer or he could turn us on to a buyer and at what $$


----------

